

Uber to Raise Minimum Charge for a Ride to $75 - slaven
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/uber-to-raise-minimum-charge-for-a-ride-to-75-ubervanlove-2012-11-22

======
slaven
I encourage my Vancouver neighbours to send a few emails - I just sent 6,
including some to local news <http://bc.ctvnews.ca/contact-us-1.844793>

